# Public Domain Complete Recording of Parsifal?



## 250 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello I am a musician and create Rock and Roll versions of Classical music by using old public domain recordings of Classical, is there any complete recording of Richard Wagner's final Opera Parsifal in the Public Domain?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I think recordings over 75 years in the United States are in the public domain. In Europe, only 50 years. 
Not sure if that has changed.


----------

